# Ramadan/ 18 Hour fasting Low carb/Medium Carb/ Keto



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ramadan starts tonight it will be the first fast and wondering what kind of diet I should go on to get best results

Keto which will be the hardest as wont be eating and when eating I wont be eating carbs

High/Medium/Low Carb diet

I wont be very active throughout the day apart from night

I probably wont fast all the 30 days so might miss one or two a week maybe refeeds for keto?

Looking to drop as much fat as possible and maintain as much muscle any ideas

Also not sure of ratio I should go for ovbiously diet dependant as in keto 60/40 protein/fat


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Check out intermittent fasting on leangains.com


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Check out intermittent fasting on leangains.com


just read through it but it doesnt really go into what way you would eat p/c/f


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> just read through it but it doesnt really go into what way you would eat p/c/f


The macro splits are the same sort of thing that we all use anyway - 1-1.5g pf protein per pound of lean & the rest of calories from whatever suits you. The only difference is that you do all your eating in a window of < 6 hours or so & fasting the rest of the time.

IF doesn't really lend itself to high carb diets, because of the sheer volume of food you need to eat in a short space of time. I think a lot of IF'ers go for isocaloric type diets, where you get roughly a third of your calories from each of P F & C


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

got down to this just now

Total calories: 1700-2000

100g whey 393 calories, 72g protein, 6g carbs, 7g fat

300g chicken breast: 510 calories, 78g protein, 5g carbs, 21g fat

100g rice: 350 calories, 8g protein, 77g carbs, 1g fat

1 can tuna: 105 calories 33g protein, 1g fat

Total: 1358 calories 191g protein, 90g carbs, 30g fat

still to add another carb/protein/fat meal

anyone used IF to drop bf


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

I used it on my last cut. Quite liked it, because I could eat two nice big meals of 1k - 1.2k cals each - which to me is infinitely preferable to 4 or 5 piddly little snacks that never actually fill you up.

I'm not doing it this time because I'm experimenting with keeping cals in the 2.5k to 2.7k range & doing lots of cardio. I do 30-45mins on the bike every morning before I go to work, and there is just no way I can last until mid-afternoon after that.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

im starting fasting tonight to, going to do the first maybe 3 weeks high protien medium cards, and the last 10 days high protien minimal carbs, drop as much bf as possible lean out for a lean bulk straight after ramadhan ends, but being an air conditioining engineer and electrician hard to say weather id be able to stick to the very low carb stage


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Andy 67 said:


> I used it on my last cut. Quite liked it, because I could eat two nice big meals of 1k - 1.2k cals each - which to me is infinitely preferable to 4 or 5 piddly little snacks that never actually fill you up.
> 
> I'm not doing it this time because I'm experimenting with keeping cals in the 2.5k to 2.7k range & doing lots of cardio. I do 30-45mins on the bike every morning before I go to work, and there is just no way I can last until mid-afternoon after that.


how long did you do it for? did you find you kept muscle and did you do cardio also naturally/asisted



bigjuice said:


> im starting fasting tonight to, going to do the first maybe 3 weeks high protien medium cards, and the last 10 days high protien minimal carbs, drop as much bf as possible lean out for a lean bulk straight after ramadhan ends, but being an air conditioining engineer and electrician hard to say weather id be able to stick to the very low carb stage


are you muslim as well I take it?

also you assisted/natural


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

yep muslim, i was assisted until about 2months ago, came off cycle and dieted down my gains to prepare for the fasting, was eating to much to regularly to just go straight into it, so i slowly dieted down and cut down my meals now i feel my mind and body is much more prepared for it, wbu ?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Not being funny mate but why only a couple of weeks fasting, I thought you were supposed to do it all, why bother at all if your not going to complete it, I know nothing about religon, just asking really, is it worth it?

Please don't flame me for this, I am genuine interested if doing just a bit of your thing is enough?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i was wondering the same myself lol, to be honest for me its more or less a 30 day break from training and dieting for 11 months, real good break just resets the body and mind then straight back into it


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Cant lie, i've got to agree with speedway ^

if you're going to fast, you should do them all

Anyway fasting has many proven benefits for the body, i'm not going to go in detail purely because i cba to type....

In terms of diet, intermittent fasting would be the best bet! During the refeed period try to consume as many calories as possible, mostly from protein and fats but dont neglect carbs. I'd recommend a 40 30 30 (p/c/f) the high fats will slow down digestion.

As the fasts are 18 hours it gives you 6 hours to get your calories in, try having a meal then shake to keep the calories up.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> how long did you do it for? did you find you kept muscle and did you do cardio also naturally/asisted


Around 4 weeks. I seldom cut for more than this & I never really find muscle loss a problem on short cuts. I didn't do much cardio on that cut - I go for a 2 mile walk every lunchtime at work, and I was probably doing 2 half hour sessions a week on the bike.

I'm natty


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

bigjuice said:


> yep muslim, i was assisted until about 2months ago, came off cycle and dieted down my gains to prepare for the fasting, was eating to much to regularly to just go straight into it, so i slowly dieted down and cut down my meals now i feel my mind and body is much more prepared for it, wbu ?


Yeah am muslim too, just finished my first test or should I say bunk cycle! a feel prepared and ready and will use the weight loss as well as being a good muslim to motivate me to fast and stick to it



Speedway said:


> Not being funny mate but why only a couple of weeks fasting, I thought you were supposed to do it all, why bother at all if your not going to complete it, I know nothing about religon, just asking really, is it worth it?
> 
> Please don't flame me for this, I am genuine interested if doing just a bit of your thing is enough?


It is 30 days in a year and its to feel the way that people around the world feel without food/water etc it cleans the body also and you refrain from sexual contact and sins during the 30 days its supposed to be all year round but hey no-ones perfect and the older we get the more maturer we get and hope to be better at following religion but at the moment I do my best I can. Some also give money as well to charity during ramadan to chartieis/orphans etc



h901 said:


> Cant lie, i've got to agree with speedway ^
> 
> if you're going to fast, you should do them all
> 
> ...


Will do my best thanks



BONE said:


> With being a muslim and ramadan being one of the 5 pillars of Islam i think you should fast the whole thing, your choice tho bro.


I will be fasting the whole thing, I may miss one or 2 due to being ill etc unforeseen circumstances



Andy 67 said:


> Around 4 weeks. I seldom cut for more than this & I never really find muscle loss a problem on short cuts. I didn't do much cardio on that cut - I go for a 2 mile walk every lunchtime at work, and I was probably doing 2 half hour sessions a week on the bike.
> 
> I'm natty


Thanks for the input


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Fasting starts on Saturday though...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Fasting starts on Saturday though...


nope starts tomorrow bro


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Fasting starts on Saturday though...





AK-26 said:


> nope starts tomorrow bro


As malibu said it was just confirmed it starts on saturday


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> nope starts tomorrow bro


 :whistling:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> As malibu said it was just confirmed it starts on saturday





Malibu said:


> :whistling:


thats shut me up :lol:

i swear people was talking about it being friday, but hey do your thing lads


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> thats shut me up :lol:
> 
> i swear people was talking about it being friday, but hey do your thing lads


Same as Eid last time Saudi getting the moon sighting wrong again...


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

What does the religion say about drug use?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Mey said:


> What does the religion say about drug use?


Can of worms.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Mey said:


> What does the religion say about drug use?


don't do it


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Mey said:


> What does the religion say about drug use?


banned but dont try and take this into a hate thread were only human and were born to make mistakes

For e.g Christians believe jesus died for all the sins christians that everyone commits


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Joking aside. Wish you guys the best of luck with your diet. I know fasting can be hard. I literally feel like I'm dying if I've not eaten after a few hours lol.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

No hate thread welcome here mate, we are just interested, do whatever you do I say, I am just interested in how you guys get on, you brought it up.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Good luck my Muslim friend x


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Shouldn't he be Eating like a beast while on gear!?!?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Zclock said:


> Im not so into religion, but I have a friend thats really into it. He recently started using gear and he will continue through out ramadan, bu he will faste. Is using gear at the same time going againts the religion?


that defeats the purpose tbh as its meant to be a month where you refrain from everything including sexual contact with

but its his descision


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Fasting starts on Saturday though...


yea its saturday...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

You know, I have done (right term?) Ramadan with a lady I worked with, lovely woman and there is so much about the Islamic faith I admire. Isnt it absolutely crap that a minority of extremists can cause people to hate, distance themselves from Muslims etc - I know this is a subject change but I hope the OP see's I admire what he choses to do and love the fact he can talk about it openly on a forum (that never takes prisoners with any subject!) and get helpful advice.

Fair play mate.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I tend to break fast with a date and 100 whey shake.

30 mins later I'll have chicken and beef shredded with veg and small sweet potato. ( fam didnt understand why I wasnt eat their dishes but hey ho) With litre of water.

hour later will have another 100 whey shake and almonds. Litre water, fruits.

2 hours later will have 3 boiled eggs, wholeweat bread and honey and 100 whey shake

This takes me to near 2am where I'm ready for bed with a 80 gram casein shake and all my multi vits, fish oils.

Gym closes at 9pm so it's no use but I'm train around 8 going light trying to maintain as at this time I doubt you'll be gaining much.

Good luck.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> I tend to break fast with a date and 100 whey shake.
> 
> 30 mins later I'll have chicken and beef shredded with veg and small sweet potato. ( fam didnt understand why I wasnt eat their dishes but hey ho) With litre of water.
> 
> ...


diets good just to confirm you have 300g whey and 80g casein in a day? thats like 250g protein there if you do damn!!!!!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Only way to be sure not to loose anything. I used to loose sooo much size as didn't even bother training nor having shakes. Only way to get macros in with our small time frame in eating.

Ausbuilt helped me with whey digestion and that your body can only absorb a certain amount a time theory is wrong. Done it last year and remained same weight but more lean looking.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> Only way to be sure not to loose anything. I used to loose sooo much size as didn't even bother training nor having shakes. Only way to get macros in with our small time frame in eating.
> 
> Ausbuilt helped me with whey digestion and that your body can only absorb a certain amount a time theory is wrong. Done it last year and remained same weight but more lean looking.


you gotta do what you gotta do!

a just noticed that every time a thought I was having 50g whey Im only actually having 30! fs not really made much difference to be honest but bit ****ed

im gonna try 1g protein per lb bodyweight and see how I get on how much I lose its hard as well though because am trying to cut at the same time...


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd suggest when you break your fast have a shake and a little carbs ( can even be fruits/veg eod then potatoe/rice so you kind of like carb cycling) then as you eat towards 3am lessen your carbs.

I used to think the same will only absorb a little but as I see it if I consume 50grams in a sitting then it's in me.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> I'd suggest when you break your fast have a shake and a little carbs ( can even be fruits/veg eod then potatoe/rice so you kind of like carb cycling) then as you eat towards 3am lessen your carbs.
> 
> I used to think the same will only absorb a little but as I see it if I consume 50grams in a sitting then it's in me.


as soon as I break my fast am having 100-200g rice and from 200g chicken upwards along with shake after then go to do traviya then once home fish/tuna with shake and thats me really will be doing 100g whey in shakes on top of food hard to eat when on a cut and only aiming for around 1800


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Does your body start to use muscle for energy after fasting for around 19 hours, maybe not during the start but midway or towards the end of the 30 days after coninuous fasting? whats the best way to prevent this from happening, keep protein as high as poss what about fats and carbs?


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

BONE said:


> With being a muslim and ramadan being one of the 5 pillars of Islam i think you should fast the whole thing, your choice tho bro.


I think you've hit the nail on the head.


----------

